# "Legacy boot event" what does this mean? Windows 7 wont load?



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, have just tried to do a clean install of windows 7 64 bit on my new PC. I have been into the bios to make sure it is set to boot from DVD, all good. I then insert the windows dvd, drawer closes, disk spins, I get to the "windows transfering files" bar at the bottom of the screen, all good. Then the "Starting windows" message appears (without the colourful swirl in the background, just words) and thats it!!! It seems to lock on that screen? My motherboard has a LED code AE - Legacy Boot Event? What does this mean and is this stopping windows from booting? Please any help is much appreciated!. System specs- i7-2700k, maximus iv gene-z, g-skill 16gb, ocz 120gb, seagate barra 2tb, gtx 570, kuhler 920, ocz 750w, pioneer opt. antec df-85.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into* Setup *(Bios) What is the HDD mode set to? Is set to *IDE *or *AHCI*? Also set the Bios to* Default.* Also check again in *Boot Priority* again to make sure CD/DVD rom drive is *First Boot Device.*You may need to do a Bios Update.


----------



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks so much! I will try all these options and let you know!! Stressing me out BIG TIME!


----------



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

What should the HDD's be set to? IDE or AHCI?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

By Default a SATA HDD should be set to *AHCI,* but if it is set to this, and it's not working set it to *IDE, Legacy, or Compatibility* mode.


----------



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks mate! Tried that but no good? Now my motherboard de bug LED has a code of 64 - "CPU DXE started" Now I am really confused?? Many thanks for your help but I think I will have to get somebody here to have a look at it!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Set the Bios to Defaults. Try posting in their Forum for better results: Search Results - ASUS Republic of Gamers | The Choice of Champions – News, Guides, Overclocking, PC Gaming


----------



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok thanks heaps! Are you familiar with Asus ROG motherbards/bios? I am new to all this "NOOB" What is the best way to reset the de faults?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I am not that familiar with Asus, but all Bios's are the relatively the same, at the bottom of the Page it will say something like* Press (key) to Set to Defaults* or* Failsafe Defaults* This could be the *F5* key, then you *Save and Exit* (usually *F10*). Also see if there is a section for *Overclocking*, disable or set to no overclocking. If you can attach some pics that would help.


----------



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok . I have just re boot and while pressing the delete key (during boot) to get to the bios, it only lets me into the bios, one in evey three or four tries? Then when it does let me in the bios, after about 10 seconds, the mouse freezes up!? Can't do anything?? I must say that it is a "cheap" USB keyboard. But the mouse is Thermaltake gaming style mouse. Can the keyboard be causing me some of the problems? I am really sorry for not being more descriptive but my knowledge is limited (at best) Your help is keeping me sane at the moment so thanks again! Your a champion!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Your a champion!!


Cheers!
This is pointing towards some kind of Hardware Problem. On another computer, download the ISO image for *Memtest *in my signature Burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature. Remove all but one stick of RAM. Boot the computer with the CD and run the tests on each stick of RAM separately. If you get any errors, that stick is bad and needs to be replaced. 
You may want to test with another* PSU*.


----------



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow! Thats sounds daunting!? I need to just walk away from it for a while I think and just think about it?! I am on a super SUPER (like most) tight budget and this has just crushed me!!!! Thanks again so much. I will return when solved??! Cheers. Ben


----------



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

One thing I will mention, I got this copy of windows 7 of e-bay. I have also heard this is a risk as there are a lot of fakes out there, is that right? I communicated with the guy during the whole process and asked plenty of questions, condition...serial number.....64bit..blah blah. And all sound good. It arrived in a white microsoft OEM box and all looks legit to me?> novice. It came with the code for activation, written on a piece of paper and said "sorry could not remove sticker from PC" and left his number. How many times can these OEM versions of windows 7 be installed? Once or twice or more? As I said previously, it all starts off ok, with the "windows transfering files" bar at the bottom of the screen, then as it goes to the next screen,"starting windows" it locks with no logo (windows) in the background) and as for this new de-bug LED code. I am a shot duck!!. What do you think about the windows though??.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

OEM discs are supplied by Microsoft to a computer vendor so they can install on several different computers and may include a branding logo once installed for the computer manufacturer (HP, Dell etc). This disc may however be tied to a certain manufacturers hardware. But it still sounds more like a Hardware Problem since you can't always get into the Bios before Windows loads. 
Don't be feel that testing the *RAM *is daunting. It's probably going to be fine, but it's best to eliminate that step in the trouble shooting. Even if one stick of RAM is bad, the computer will run fine with one less stick of RAM till you can afford another. As for the* PSU,* it probably isn't the problem, but again to thoroughly eliminate it from the Troubled Shooting, if you can test with another *PSU *that would help.


----------



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

OK thanks for all that!. I have had a small win. I contacted the guy I got the windows DVD from and told him my issues and he is sending me a copy of windows 7 pro! Which is very nice of him!. I have removed 2 off the RAM sticks and my wi-fi card from the Pci-E x1 slot. I have also just ordered a new keyboard as I am certain the one I am using is dodgy! I just hop that all doesn't turn out to be a motherboard problem!? Because if it is, It means I will have to buy a new "Ivy bridge" CPU as well. I am right in saying that I cannot use a "Sandy bridge" Z68 i72700k on a Z77 mobo? Again, I thank you so much for your ideas and input!. I REALLY APPRECIATE! Thanks and enjoy your weekend! Will let you know when/if i get this all sorted! Cheers. Ben


----------



## BennettN72 (Aug 3, 2012)

BennettN72 said:


> OK thanks for all that!. I have had a small win. I contacted the guy I got the windows DVD from and told him my issues and he is sending me a copy of windows 7 pro! Which is very nice of him!. I have removed 2 off the RAM sticks and my wi-fi card from the Pci-E x1 slot. I have also just ordered a new keyboard as I am certain the one I am using is dodgy! I just hop that all doesn't turn out to be a motherboard problem!?Again, I thank you so much for your ideas and input!. I REALLY APPRECIATE! Thanks and enjoy your weekend! Will let you know when/if i get this all sorted! Cheers. Ben


----------

